# IUI GIRLS PART 157



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New hoem ladies, good luck C x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys,
What a grey day!
I've lost the thread a bit so apologies if I miss something specific. As you know, it's all been pretty dismal on the other thread with pretty much all of us getting   s.  

Sam - OMG twins! Best of luck, hun! 

Andie - my old cycle buddy, good luck with your 4th try. Looks like we're following a similar pattern. I'm also going for a final fourth go around the same time and will be on holiday for my 2WW (less stressful I hope). My thyroid is all over the place at the moment and I'm trying to self- regulate. I just hope it's not upsetting things.

Britta - glad things are going well for you, chick.

I wish everyone lots of  . WE're all so lucky to have each other and have to keep the faith!

Hi to Kizzy, Katrina, Mel, Jo, Tracey, Claire, Corrina, Kelly, Pri - oh dear, I'm sure I've missed loads of you.

lots of love Kitty x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Kizzy & Katrina  , so sorry about your BFN's. 

Sam! Congratulations  two  !!!

Sweetpea - Hope you have lots of fun things planned for your big birthday!

Hello to Kitty, Pri, Corrina, Britta, Andie, Anita, Claire, Gill & everyone else.

Liz
x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes                                                                                                                  
     
                     
2006 Sucess
       
   
Sandi BFP FEB
Charliezoom IUI BFP FEB - EDD  25/10/06
Vicks IUI BFP FEB
Sweetcheeks IUI BFP FEB
Lucy IUI BFP March
Mathilda IUI BFP March
Leonara IUI BFP April - EDD 08/12/06
Britta IUI BFP April
Sam DIUI BFP April
kittymoth IUI BFP May


2ww Baby Makers
         
                      
Peewee          
LibbyHannah  - T/D 11/5/06
Mel               - T/D15/5/06
Kelly
Katie             -T/D13/5/06
Paula
Millers            -T/D29/5/06
Polly
Linzi32           - TD29/5/06
luna
Joanne

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go 
     
        
Misty
G
Elur
Kitty

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!                    
      
               
Mands
Mouse14
Sam
Hopefull4712
Helen
Froglet
Clarebabes
Sair
Jan T
Jules77
Debs
Chickadee
Sarah30
Sweet pea
Pri
Corrina
Andie
Liz
Katrina 
Kizzymouse

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments
               

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF
PetalB - IVF
Aliso - IVF
Jess S  - IVF/ICSI
Jo Jed - IVF
********** IVF
Catwoman - IVF
Creaky - IVF
Holly C - IVF/ICSI
Erica - IVF
SarahJJ - IVF
Shazia - IVF
Moomin - IVF
Jo9 - Going to IVF
Kelly Dallard - Going to IVF
Nikki - DE IVF Spain
Tessa - Moving to ICSI
Dillydolly - Going onto IVF
Tracey - IVF
Rebecca
Bodia
Claire - IVF
Anita - IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


Ladies if there are any changes to be made then let me know and I'll change or add stuff to


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Many thanks for the list, Claire. Hope you're OK. It was a BFN for me but starting a final go next week so you can put me down as a rollercoaster girl as I start again tomorrow. Glutton for punishment or what?
Cheers
Kitty x


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi all

Me post coming up - went for scan yesterday and she found 22mm, 15mm and 14mm follies.  There was also a 11mm and 10mm but she didn't really seem too concerned about those.  So we are in for basting tomorrow morning at 11.30.  I'm so excited!

Sam - wow, congrats.

Kizzymouse & Katrina - so sorry about your BFN's.  Are you going to re-test in case?

Sweetpea - enjoy your hols. 

Hello to everyone else!  Roll on Monday
Cathy


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

girls

wow i have missed loads and was only on here Friday 

computer is finally working    (at last)

Sam - omg congratulations on your news 2 bundles of joy    has it sunk in

Katrinar - sending you a massive  

Kitty - sorry you got a bfn sending you also a massive   good luck tomorrow

Liz - how u doing hun? whats next for you?

Britta - great to hear the sickness has worn off, hope you had a nice meal and your news excited all the family 

kizzy -   

Carrie - good luck with your nx tx hun? bet your missing dh, is he away all weekend

Mel - good luck for tomorrow hun, will be thinking of you   

Cathy - how did scan go?

Sweetpea - like you not much happening with me at the moment had a inhibin blood test mid april but have to wait 6-7 weeks for result then being referred for ivf, so your going to be 30 at the end of the month, what date i am 28 on the 1st June 

Polly - how are you?

sorry if i have missed anyone (always the same when we get a new home!!!)

love to all

Tracey


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey cathy

i must have been posting at the same time as you 

good news on follies, nice and big    hope basting goes well 

take care and remember feet up and relax on your 2ww

love 

tracey


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
Just wanted to drop a line, Congrats on the follies cathy, Good Luck with basting 2moro!!! Hope the 2ww flies by for you and you get a BFP!!!! 

*Hi to everyone else*, hope your all ok,

Love and Luck, 
Britta xxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks for the list Claire.

I am moving on to ivf this month , so can you take me off the list please.

Congratulations to Sam, on you double trouble  

Kitty H ,i am so sorry it was a bfn for you again.  I know how much you are counting on it working.  Good Luck with your next attempt ,i cannot believe you are going for it again and i am just starting out on my next try. Just remember you did it once,you can do it again 

Hello to Britta,tcardy,kizzy,sam and everyone .i still cannot remember everyones names

Anita.xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Anita

like you i am also moving onto ivf, waiting list here is 6-9 months, so we need to try and save 

hope it all goes well for you, would love to hear how everything goes and what to expect

take care


tracey


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Polly1 here

Going for basting tomorrow too Cathy
Will keep my fingers crossed for both of us.
Keeping well otherwise.
Hate that HCG injection (thank god its over with)
Thanks for the mention Tracey

Take care everyone


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Girlies,

Good luck for Polly & Cathy for basting tomorrow.

Anita & Tracy good luck for your future IVF cycles.    

Sorry about the BFN's.

Tracy, I'm waiting for test results as my last m/c was my third. Hopefully we will have an appointment in a couple of weeks time. As I fell pg naturally last time I guess well will try naturally for a while. I'm hoping that we wont need IUI again, but I know that you are all here if we do.

Hello to everyone else.

Liz
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning all (its Monday again  )

Liz - i hope your appointment comes through soon hun and you get all the answers you need  

Polly - hiya hun, what stage of tx are you at hun 

a big   to all you lovely ladies

love 

tracey


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

everyone

Thanks for your wishes.  Basting went well today.  DH's sperm was excellent apparently.  He was very chuffed (Men!)  It was too painful, just uncomfortable.  Testing day is 29th May (bank holiday Monday) so lets hold thumbs  

Polly - how did it go for you today?

Anita and Tracey - I hope your IVF tx comes soon and that you both have  

Chat soon
Cathy


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls

good luck for 2WW CATHY         

Liz glad to see you back hun  

I phoned clinic today.......... they r dead nice and she sounded upset when i said it hadnt worked again!!!
So I said I would leave it for a few months and do 3rd in aug/sept prob.
I get 4 goes at iui and 3 ivf, but can freeze eggs so counted as same go if you do that which is handy!
But hopefully wont come to ivf as I have to go to glasgow even for the scans which is 80 miles one way!!!


good luck everyone    

xxxx


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hiya all,

Basted today.
Procedure straightforward.
Said I may have 2 or possibly 3 eggs, so here's hoping.
I'm glad it went well for you too Cathy.
Fingers (and legs) crossed.

This is my 2nd IUI Tracey. I have had 4 early miscarriages starting 4 years ago, but then had no pregnancies for 2.5 years.
My first IUI was Jan/Feb with BFN. Boo hoo!
Still fairly hopeful at this stage though.
Good luck with the IVF

Good luck to you LIz as well, whatever road you take

Polly1


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone
Although I have had a few IUI's I am fairly new to posting so looking forward to getting to know you all.

Basted today same as Cathy,Polly1 and Millers so we are all on   together. Anyone else getting basted soon?

Kizzymouse  - I can completely understanding how you feel about having a break. We are on our 4th IUI and I was a complete mess after the 3rd BFN. Our clinic will only allow a break of 1 month(waiting lists etc) but it helped no end. Good luck for  Aug/Sept.

Claire - can you add me to the list of 2ww baby makers - thanks
Good luck to all the ladies  and    
Linzi32


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls 

linzi32 - how did the basting go? what date is test day   

Polly - good luck with this iui hun will keep my fingers crossed for you  , just relax relax relax (easier said than done i know)

Kizzy - how are you hun, glad to hear your clinic is so nice, thats helps, dont you think

Cathy - great news about dh   i hope it all works out for you   , thanks for your message its just a waiting game at the moment for us  

take care everyone

Tracey


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

hello
can i join you? basted ooh about an hour and a half ago!!! I haven't read through the entire thread as there are too many of you (us!) and it's sooo long but will get the hang of what's happening to who over time. 
very down (great!!) post basting, not sure why, just maybe the whole thing is so artificial and so unfair when everyone else seems to pop sprogs at a great rate. 

anyway here we go, lots of this all round and lots of resting and positive vibes too!

        

xxx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Peewee55 - sorry you're abit down.  I know how you feel.  It all feels like such a rollercoaster ride.  One minute you're so positive and the next, you've convinced yourself it won't work.

I'm trying to forget about it as much as possible (!) and get on with normal day to day life, until the 29th.  I'm planning on doing something each day to try and make things easier - mmmmm    Not sure if that can be done.

 for you - hope things get better soon 
Some   and            for all of us
Cathy


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow! What a busy week for basting and it's only Tuesday!!!

So here's a load of      for Cathy    , Polly,    , Linzi,     and Peewee   

Big   to Kitty, Kizzy, Tracey, Britta, Magpie, Anita, Claire and everyone else that I've forgotten.

Love and Hugs 
Sam xx


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

hello can i join in too?   Im a fellow baster (tomorrow at 6  )
hope i dont drain you all with my constant 24 hour worrying - and thats before i even get to the 2ww  
Think elfie is same day basting so theres quite a wee crowd of us  
anyway, just to say  
xxx


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hello to Linzi and Peewee,

Welcome to IUI, girls.
Cathy and myself will be testing on the same day as you Linzi. I take it Peewee yours is Tues fortnight. 
At least there will be loads of fingers crossed.

I know how you feel Peewee. 
Yesterday after the IUI I was just so glad the practical bit was all over, but I'm feeling a bit low today
I think you just get so worked up about all the treatment, that you have big drop in your stress hormones after.

That and the HCG injections.
I read in a book that they use these injections to sedate horses, so maybe we're just mega chilled out. (Neighhh!)

It's so great having people to chat to who are going through the same thing. 
Nobody else can truly understand, even though they are all hugely supportive.
At least we are all going through the dreaded 2ww together.

Evil eyes to the   
 

Polly1


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

P.S Welcome to Luna too.
I've told Elfie to join the crowd


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

hello, sorry could i just quickly ask about cm?   last night mine was stretchy and had ovary cramps etc but today, after the hcg NO pains and thick creamy stuff (the stuff i usually get day after ov) Im on a medicated cycle (injections of pergonal) - is it likely i ov'ed myself prior to the injection  did you guys all have fertile cm after the injeciton?
aaargghhh


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Girls

Yes I'm being basted tomorrow at 11am.Feeling a little bit nervous cos my last go was abandoned on the day back in Feb cos my DPs sample wasnt good enough.Anyway not going to think about that and just concentrate on             .
Loads of luck and hugs and   to everyone.
Love Elfiexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Luna,
Mine was clear on the day of IUI and she said that was a sign that I was ovulating.
I'm not sure what your findings means.
Try not to worry too much.
I take it you are going for basting tomorrow

Polly1


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Luna
I always thought you get the eggwhite CM a few days before Ov.Dont worry hon.

Elfie x


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

By the way, 

Congratulations Sam on your great result!! 
It's great to hear positive stories.

Polly1


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Phew its been busy on here the last few days.

Sorry no personals today way to many to catch up on.

Back in tomorrow for scan hopefully the final one before basting.  Possible basting on Friday      I really hope my follies are the right size tomorrow because if not I will have to buy another puregon pen for the sake of a couple of days (arrrghhhhhh my bank manager is going to have a fit when he sees my account)!

Talking about CM i have noticed a really change in mine the last few days, sorry if its TMI but im really wet down there!!  I didnt think you could ovulate if you were on suprecur injections, I really hope its not a sign of ovulaton because we havent had any   for a few days and I hope I havent missed it.

Has anyone else had this problem?

Jo
x


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Girls

Basting went fine yesterday except DH was moaning about the clinic again!! You would think he had the hard part!!  It seems they asked him when he last ejaculated and he said 8 days ago and they gave him a row because *really* you should only abstain for 3-5 days before the IUI for the  to be good!! I wish I had seen his face - it would have been priceless!  Anyway when I went for the basting the nurse said the  sample was absolutely fine - so that cheered him up. Men they get such a complex.

Looks like I will be testing same day as Cathy & Polly1.      to everyone on 2WW.

Jo- hope everything goes well tomorrow.

Peewee - I totally know what you mean by feeling down after basting. Having been here a few times before I tend to feel down because there is nothing for you to do but wait. For the days running up to basting you have injections & scans to do but then after basting it's like ok what now. There is nothing more to do and the realisation that it may not work starts to sink in. I always find it easier to stay positive when I am actively doing something and in the 2ww there is nothing more to do. At least there are loads of people on here going through the same thing so   and 

Luna & Elfie -  for tomorrow. hope it goes well.

 to all the girls on 2ww   
Linzi32
x


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Girlies!!! 
Hope everyone is doing OK, just a quickie as off to bed in a min just wanted to let you all know i had another scan today... all was well, got my EDD- 26/12/06, definitely the best Christmas present ever!!! 
They have discharged me from the RMU and gave me some paper work to give to my midwife so i am now just getting the care from my doctors surgery, midwife and the normal routine scans etc... Finally feels real! 

Seems to be loads of bastings happening at the Mo, best of luck with these!! Good luck to the 2ww'ers, hope everyone else is doing OK, will catch up later in the week when i get a day off, defo need one!!!

Love and Luck to you all,

Britta xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

lovely ladies

wow its been busy on here, apologies firstly if i miss anyone or get confused (as per normal)  

Britta - great to hear from you and to hear that everything is going well with pg, what a great christmas prezzie (the best) my friend has found out shes pg and if she is early her edd is also 26.12.06

Linzi - glad to hear basting went well hun  

Jo - hi hun   i hope scan goes well and those follies are a good size, heres a dance to push them along            

Elfie - hello and welcome, i hope basting goes well today    

Luna - good luck with basting hun, keep in touch  

Sam - great to hear from you, how are you and bump  

Cathy - hiya hunni how are you? hope the 2ww not sending you  

peewee - sorry to hear you was feeling down yesterday (its all a rollercoaster eh!) sending you    and hope your feeling better today 

polly -   how are you 

a big   to all you lovely ladies, well i finally got a copy of letter sent to barts regarding being referred for ivf so i guess all i can do now is wait (and save!!!)

love to all and bundles of    

Tracey


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

everyone

*Luna * - good luck with basting today. Hope it goes well. I wouldn't worry too much about the CM. I must admit, I haven't had any so I can't comment.

*Linzi and Polly*  - are you anxious for the 29th? Good luck - I hope we have a lovely BFP bank holiday for all of us    

*Britta* - that's brilliant news. I'm sure you will have a wonderful pregnancy

*Jo*  - hope the scan goes well and you will get your basting on Friday; holding thumbs for you

*Elfie* - welcome and good luck for basting. Let us know how it goes

*Sam * - thanks for the wishes. I am so excited for you and your bumps. 

*Peewee * - good luck for your 2WW, here's hoping for some brilliant news in 2 weeks    

*Kizzy* - hope you enjoy the break; will be looking out for you soon

*Tracey * - I hope your IVF comes soon; I really hope it works for you 

*Magpie *  - I hope your appointment re your m/c is successful. Let us know how you get on

Hello to anyone I've missed. I'm feeling the same as you Polly. I was really positive and upbeat before the tx and now my thoughts have turned and my brain keeps telling me that it hasn't worked. I'm going to try and keep myself as busy as possible so that I don't think about it.

Its a pity you can't test after 3 days hey!

Anyway        - some positive vibes for all of us.
Cathy


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

hello
so many of us on here! 
thanks for the postive vibes, they must have worked feeling much better today!! 

luna, good luck for today and leave your cm alone! I spent the whole of the last 3 days worrying about if/when/whether i'm ovulating too early and now too late, and knicker checking so I'm with you...   hope you found out the spanish for pessary (i'm still recovering form having to mime cystitis to a chemist   )

linzi, haha, re men having the hard part (oops...) mine has spent the last ttc months complaining about having to jump on and enjoy himself! if they suffered half the poking and hormnes and meds and pain we did... anywhay that's been said many a time before.

elfie, good luck today

cathy, polly, thanks for vibes, 29th seems a long way away , this thread is going to be soo long by the time we all get there...

and everyone else...   is all around! 

will be back later with somekind of worry or twinge no doubt..


----------



## L8ters (May 4, 2006)

Hello to you all,  

I am new here and DH and I are currently on our first attempt of IUI combined with 50mg Clomid.
We are yet another "unexplained fertility" couple, and have been ttc for 2.5 years now.

I went for a scan on Monday and I have two follies which are 15 & 17, so that's apparently good ....right?!
I go back for another scan this afternoon with a view to being basted on Friday!!! 

It seems that a lot of you have been through this before, and I feel so new to it all, so apologies in advance if I seem a bit like a wimp and nervous about the whole thing!
For some reason I am really nervous about today and it's just another scan.
I am beginning to wonder if it is really just hitting home?! 

Good luck to all of you on the dreaded 2ww - I have my fingers crossed for you and I am sending good positive vibes to you all.   

Jem

Where do you all get your lovely pictures and notes from at the bottom of you posts, they all look great!
Me 31 DH 40
TTC 2.5 years
Unexplained
1st IUI attempt at the moment!


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Jem

welcome, i hope scan goes ok today try and not worry 

i too am like you and get really nervous (its only natural)

only a quick reply as at work, feel free to pm me anytime

let me know how you get on today   

Tracey


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

hello everyone, just to say good luck elfie..basting soon? 
sorry this is a bit me-me-me but had a terrible night last night..couldnt sleep as am 99%positive i ovulated on monday   DH arrived from portugal at 5am and i was still lying there wide awake feeling utterly depressed   
should i call the clinic and tell them i think i ovulated prior to the hcg? Maybe theres no point going for basting (at 6) and i should just jump dh now (or when he wakes up  ) Aaargh. Had the ov pains on sun and monday and now, exactly 24 hours post hcg trigger i am completely dry   WHY cant my body behave the textbook way?? i should be wet, right? aaarrggh. Oh well, suppose it saves me the 2ww worries  I thought if you are medicated (i was on purgenol injections) that my body couldnt ovulate by itself can this sometimes happen?
anyway    for everyone else, and sorry about all this..am exhausted
xxx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Luna - don't worry too much.  I would still have basting done because you never know what's going on.  I think the meds just make sure that you do ovulate but your body also does its thing apparently.  I wasn't wet (!) so I don't know if that's a sure sign of ovulation because I definitely had the pains.  Maybe if you have concerns, phone the clinic beforehand?      

Jem - welcome to our thread, hope the scan goes well.  Those look like 2 decent follies you have there.  

Cathy


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

luna
relax, honey. I have been in the same state as you and got to the clinic yesterday convinced I'd ovulated already but hadn't. I nearly burst into tears on the street because the basting was going to be put back by 4 hours and was convinced it would be too late (in retrospect, why would 4 hours make any difference??) Now it's done I've stopped stressing about it so much. Think the build-up is a really worrying time. Plus we think we know what our bodies are doing and we don't always....I've been proved wrong about stuff before, convinced due to mucus, no mucus whatever. 

This is all so horrible, timing is so important etc and I keep getting confused as to how long egg lives how long sperm live, whether they got in at the right time etc... I'm starting to think IUI is luck-based now anyway so no point in worrying too much about timing. 

Also I wonder if it's an abroad thing - don't know about you but i don't have any really close friends here - I do obviously have friends but only been here two years - so there's no-one I feel I can really offload on and panic with like there is at home. there's only DH to worry to and he get's annoyed and says no wonder  I can't concieve I'm sucha  stress-head! I can phone friends at home but it's not the same as hanging out where I can get distracted and have a laugh and then a panic too!

Just let them baste, don't worry, if it's going to happen it will!

Good luck

xxxx

Oh and hi Jem
don't worry, it just looks like we've all been here before! I discovered FF only about 3 months ago and this is my second iui in as many months and have no idea what every ones on about half the time. it's a steep learning curve...


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Girls

Wow its really busy here,

Peewee - Feel free to offload on me anytime you like, we all know what your going through and prehaps can help to take your mind off things.

Cathy - How is your 2ww going. When is your test date?

Luna - Try not to worry too much, I would have  just to be on the safe side. Prehaps the pain you was experiencing was just your follicles getting bigger, explain to the clinic how you feel and they may be able to put your mind at rest. Im thinking of you.

Jem - Hi Jem welcome to the site, im on my first round of IUI too and Im in for basting on Friday, cycle buddies  let me know how you get on with your scan

Sorry if I have missed anyone out. Too many names to remember and im a bit all over the place at the mo so not at my best 

Right, I have been to the hospital for another scan this morning. I have a 23 follie, a 15 and two 12 they say the two 12 are insignificant but the two others are hopeful. Basting on Friday.

Well im off now, speak to you lovely ladies later.

Jo
x


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Jo - I test the 29th.  Good luck for basting on Friday!

Cathy


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Girls

After a stressy start-immunologist had to be called in from her day off cos they weren't expecting my DPs sample !! I know, dont ask ! Everything went ok.So acupuncture and vits etc must be at last having an effect on my DPs sperm cos our last go was abandoned on the day.I'm feeling sooooooooo relieved to have got this far and am going to slob around for a couple of days and concentrate on     .
Luna sending you loads of     for this evening.Please dont worry.One thing I;ve found out in this long journey is you cant be sure of anything.Stay   .Good luck lots of           for everyone this month.

Elfie xxxxxxx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Elfie

I know what you mean about DH's   - my hubby had poor morphology and after taking vits, it seems as if its improved so he was really happy.  I had to force him stop drinking for a bit which I think helped.  I'm glad your basting went well.
           

Good luck
Cathy


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Afternoon ladies 

Luna - hope your feeling better hun, try not to panic    

elfie - glad to hear everything went well  

a quick hello to everyone as i am at work at the mo   

Tracey


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

hi girls , phew its boiling here - when we went to the clinic the flashing tempertaure sign said 46  Luckily DH just bought an electric fan otherwise would have melted to seat sitting here writing this.
Thankyou all so much for putting my mind at rest earlier 
Well, all went well and follie was still sitting there after all  DH managed to do his part of the proceedings despite being very tired (and very crabby ) He said they had an assortment of dvds and jazz mags to help him along  in a tasteful little room with sofas etc,not like the NHS 1970s 'mayfairs' in a cublicle  
The basting was fine, a walk in the park compared to the HSG  although he had to experiment with the catheters,  seems to be a bit picky.
I feel so so relieved that it actually happened, thankyou so so so so much everyone - i promise not to be a total worryworm for the next 2 ww (hahahaha, as if) Going to jump DH tonight (after the football finishes) as he is off back to portugal early tomorrow. Must admit he looks like he might drop off to sleep soon 
THANKYOU SO MUCH EVERYBODY XXXX


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hello to all, including newcomer Jem!

I love reading all the new posts.
In a weird way it cheers you up, knowing you are not the only one going loo-laa  
A special hello to Luna! Hope it went well today.
There's nothing to do now but sit back and relax.(if only life were that easy) 

Feeling tired this weather. Having twinges of pain.
What's going on down there?
Is anybody else talking to their 'boys and girls' 
My boys are probably swimming round in circles. No sense of direction (just like their owner)

My dh is just so relieved he can have a pint now, especially when the Champions League final is on.Yawn!
I'm away to watch 10 years younger bikini special.

See ya

Polly1

P.s Hello to my bosom basters, Linzi and Cathy.
    Hello also to Jo - hope the basting goes well for you
    Peewee when is your testing date
    Hello to Tracey
    Well done Elfie
    Glad things are going well for you Britta (previous bosom baster). Keep us updated!


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Luna - I'm so glad everything went well.  You sound a lot less stressed.  Enjoy your evening with DH  

               

Cathy


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey Polly - we posted the same time.  I'm doing well.  Don't have any twinges or anything.  I've convinced myself that it hasn't worked    My brain is working overtime.  The only way I can think of getting through these two weeks is to tell myself that I haven't even had tx.  I'm weird!  

I was talking to the little guys, and worry about the   sense of direction.  I tried visualising them finding the egg and getting their little tails in there.

Argh - I'm going mad 

Take care
Cathy


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Luna - great to hear basting went well, when is your test date?   

Polly - your post made me laugh (your boys having no sense of direction)   have you been relaxing (hope so) 

Cathy - hey hun, staying positive i hope   

a big   to Britta, sam, Jem, peewee, kizzy, kitty, liz and any other lovely ladies i have missed i hope your all well 

Tracey


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Morning Girls

Just a quick one as I need to go to work.
I don't think it has worked for us this month. I have now got thrush(TMI)   I know. So now I am worrying that this will prevent anything from working! Has anyone else suffered from this in the 2ww?

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww.
Linzi32
x


----------



## L8ters (May 4, 2006)

Morning everyone,

How are we all today .... it's nearly Friday and the weekend is nearly here.
I just thought I would give you an update after my scan yesterday (especially for my cycle buddy Jo!)

Well I had my scan and my follies are now 20 & 22! 
So they sent me home with an injection - Pregnal which I also had last night, and so DH and I go back on Friday for basting at 1:30pm!!!!
Really excited, but naturally nervous about the 2ww!
Jo - let me know what date you will be testing on.

Luna - Keeping fingers, toes and everything crossed for you!!!!!    

Peewee - Good luck on your 2ww, fingers crossed for good news, what date do you test on?       

I am still trying to remember everyone's names, so please forgive me if I forget anyone.  
Hello to Tracy, Elfie, Cathy, Polly & Polly 1.

Catch y'all L8ters  

Jem xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hey jem great news on follies    good luck with basting tomorrow, sure you will be fine (is this your 1st) 

keep in touch with how it goes 

take care

Tracey


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

hello everyone
can't keep up! 
a couple of people have asked when I test - not sure, was basted on tues but popped on weds so i guess 30/31 May. But sure I'll do it before then....

linzi - why would thrush stop it working? surely that's in your   and everything needs to be cooking further up? but hey, if it's somehting else to worry about we'll do it  

jem - good luck with basting, relax and enjoy today, might be your last unpregant day!!!

Luna - glad all went well (as expected, honey! by everyone apart from you!) 

hi to everyone else, 

xxxx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

everyone

Jem - how exciting!  Your follies sound wonderful.  I'll be keeping everything crossed for you  

Linzi - not sure about thrush; maybe ask your clinice?  I'm sure things will be fine.  How are you holding out the on the 2WW?

Polly - my other cycle buddy, how are you doing?

 to everyone else.  I'm still not feeling very optimistic.  I don't have any pains or twinges.  Don't know if that's good or bad.........  This 2WW is doing my head in!

Have a good Thursday!
Cathy


----------



## L8ters (May 4, 2006)

Yep this is DH and my first attempt at IUI, so trying really hard to stay grounded, but secretly hopeful and excited   

Any suggestions on things to ammuse me during the dreaded   

Roll on tomorrow I say!

Jem xx


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello all you lovely ladies 

Well I'm glad I took today off work too cos I'm feeling totally knackered ! I've just got out of bed.This month has been pretty exhausting with all the non stop worrying and stressing about every little thing !Had a crappy night yesterday as well, cant believe it but ended up arguing with my DP about his alcohol intake.I know that he was just so relieved and pleased that his SA was ok for iui this time but he proceeded to polish off a whole bottle of wine for himself while watching the footy.I just made some comment about him having to stay focused and watch how much he drinks and he got really angry.So I got upset then worried that I might have messed up our chances cos I was stressing.Sometimes I just feel we're on a totally different wavelength and I  dont understand why he finds it so hard to control his alcohol intake-for me it's about knowing where your priorities lie.So I'm ****** off with him today !Do you have these arguments too ? GGrrrrrrrrrrrrrr    . Sorry about he rant. 
Anyway must concentrate on     .Do you think an argument can jeopardise chances of it working 
Also noticed I had a lot of CM today so presume that means timing of iui was good.Am I right in thinking that ? I get a bit muddled with this CM business !!!
Right must be positive         .God am sounding neurotic !

Luna so glad it all went well-sending you loads of        .
Jem and Jo good luck for tomorrow   .

Lots of    for everyone.

Love trying hard to stay calm Elfie !


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

hello everybody! wow there is quite a gathering of us just now! Happy basting tomorrow paula29 and jem, sure it will be a breeze   HELLO tcardy, millers, linzi, peewee, elfie, polly and jo!!  
well, started the pessaries this morning, and had a tiny bleed and a little ache of pain (follie burst? who knows )..quick q...can the prog make you bad tempered?? i had my spanish class this morning and theres a girl there that i dont like very much..anyway, today i felt sudden rushes of HATRED for her and couldnt even look at her. Then, after class, i went to the supermarket and there was a typical spanish queue going on (3 rows of people all in differrent directions, rushing at the one teller etc. General confusion really) Anyway, decided i would join one of the three random queues and some old biddy had a go at me. Soooo, i ranted at her (in spanish) and then threw all my would-be-purchases on the nearest shelf and stomped off muttering... 
i feel like PMS or something, really horrid 
maybe just stress and lack of sleep though??
also, i dont seem to have any of the ''leak'' that people talk about from the pessaries , it is just a case of shove one ''up''isnt it?? 
anyway, hope you are all having a better day than me mood-wise 
luck and  to everyone!
xx


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

oh, jo sorry, didnt realise you are basting too tomorrow?  LOTS OF LUCK hun!!
      
xxx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Jem - I don't really have any suggestions.  I've started a dreamweaver course to take my mind off things and it seems to be working.

Elfie - I know EXACTLY what you mean.  My DH is the same.  When I asked him to stop drinking for a month, he nearly had a   attack!  He thinks he is such a hero that he managed 2 weeks.  Men!  We fight all the time about him going out.  He's a very avid sportsman so its either football, cricket or golf and if he's not playing, he's watching it.
I also said to my DH that he doesn't seem interested in our tx and he assured me he is - I think they just have a different way of showing their emotions.
Don't worry about the stress - I read somewhere yesterday that a little stress is good for the baby!!!  I hope you feel better after your rant!  

Just a quick question - do you think its normal NOT to have any pains or other signs?  I'm feeling slightly irritated today?!?!?!?!

Cathy


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Cathy  

Yes bloody men-you'd think we were asking them to chop their heads off or something ! What no booze for 3 nights a week !!Although I love my DP to bits he can wind me up soo much.I just cant understand the alcohol thing especially when he's had some dodgy SAs.It must be a macho thing ! Give me beer !!! 
And dont worry I think it's normal not to have any pains at this stage.I had them yesterday after iui but they've gone now.

Take care !!

Elfiex


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ladies

Can I ask a favor.  I am still gonna do the IUI list, but am not posting here much and as a result may miss something so can I ask that you PM me with your stages, so that I can update the list.

Thanks

Good luck everyone

Claire


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone

*Jem *- snap, I had to stay up to have my Pregnyl injection last night. Flaming hell it didnt half hurt    much worse than all the other ones!!! In for basting tomorrow at 12pm. I will be thinking of you my  buddy.

*Cathy & Elfiex* - I agree with the statement about MEN. Although I dont have any trouble getting my DH to say away from the  the clinic phoned up yesterday and said that he had to go in at 8.30 in the morning to give his   he kicked up such a fuss because he is working nights tonight and he gets in at 6.30 am so it means he has to stay away for an extra 2 hours. I could have    him. After all the proding and poking and jabbing I have gone through these past three weeks all he has to do is go and do his business and he moans! Flaming Men!!
*
Luna* - LOL at your little display  . I havent started the pessaries yet I expect I will tomorrow! Have I got this to look forward to?

Sorry to all of you who I have missed, I will be back on here later, have to go and put my little monster to bed.

Jo
x


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Gosh its busy on here!! So much to catch up on!!!!!

I'm never gonna get round to personals if i keep missing days...thats all its been, one day and I'm completely lost 

*So... Good Luck to the Basters, Good Luck to the 2ww'ers, hope you're not going crazy!!  Hi to you waiting for treatment  Hello to the ladies on a break and Hello to everyone else!!! *

  To you all and sending loads of  your way!!

All is well here, just feeling really tired, i am finding work really hard at the moment, cant keep my eyes open!! Found out that bed is the nicest place in the world!!!!!

Love to you all and lots of Luck!!

Britta xxx


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Polly 1 here ,

I also have a "Homer" in residence aka DH 
He was gagging for it after I had my IUI. 
Beer that is.
We'll never change them you know.
My condolences also to Cathy, Elfie and Jo

Linzi pet don't be worrying. Thrush is mostly external and is highly unlikely to affect your chances.

Cathy don't worry about not having twinges. It's probably just my bowels playing up.
When I had my first IUI I had all the symptoms they associated with pregnancy- breast swelling..nausea in the latter stages etc.. But I got a BFN.
I've read so many stories and my conclusions are not to read into things too much including 'not' having symptoms

Hello also to Jo and Jem - hope the basting goes well for you.
I thought the pregnyl injection was really sore too. The first time I had to inject myself 3 times to get all of it in.
Jem just keep yourself busy in the 2ww. I found the 1st week OK but the 2nd harder. I have already lined up a few evenings out to tide me over. Cinema/meeting with a few friends etc..

Peewee - your test date is usually on the same day you basted, 2weeks on. Try to hold out to then. I know it's hard
Hello to Tracey and Britta
Luna - your a hoot. What's the Spanish for p*** off if I get the urge?
        I'm not using pessaries after. 
        Is anybody else injecting with pregnyl post IUI?

Elfie don't worry. I almost attacked my DH with a knife and fork the last time. 
I had just come in from a hard day's work and just wanted to watch Emmerdale, Coronation St, Eastenders etc.. when my husband insisted on watching the football.
I got into such a rage (while brandishing said knife and fork) that he fled from the room.   
I let him watch the second half though later.(I'm really a softy at heart)

Polly 1


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls 

what a wet & miserable friday (but hey least the weekend is nearly here  ) going out tonight for a friends birthday so going to have a good    (not had one since new year what with all the tx and stuff)

Britta -how you doing hun? know what you mean about bed being the best place and im not even pg! 

Jem - good luck with basting today hun, will be thinking of you   

peewee -    how are you?

elfie - men & beer eh!! hope you are well and keeping dp in order  

luna - how are you hun? cant answer question about pessaries as never had them   

cathy - try not to panic about having no pains or twinges could be good for you   

Polly - hiya how are you?

jo - hope you ok after you jab, i never had the joy   as my tx was abandoned but i am not very good with needles, hope basting goes well what time are you being done?   

well now a bit of a me post, as you all know i am inbetween at the moment as being referred for ivf still waiting on result of inhibin b blood test which i had 4 weeks ago (results take 6- 7 weeks  ) back at docs today for another blood test as they think a may be anaemic  

anyway thats about it for the moment, a big hello to everyone i have missed (theres quite a gathering now i tend to get a bit confused  )

have a good Friday

Tracey


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

Ah good, lots of men bashing!!    How are you all today? Looks like we all had to endure the footie the other day   Luckily Barca won (sorry - but dh is spanish) or else wouldnt have managed the extra   later that night after basting. Poor lamb gets distraught if his team loses and would have gone off into a little huff. 
Sooo, any symptoms going on? I have none, but not too worried (yet). Thankfully a little pessary leakage   as was even worried that wasnt getting that symptom!!!  
Feel much more relaxed today, must be the good sleep  
Anyway,   for the lovely basters today and hope you all have a lovely friday    
xxx
ps dumb question - is pregnyl otherwise known as HCG?? is it a bottom injection??


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Luna - I had the pregnyl injection, but in my leg and I don't have any pessaries    Yes I think Pregnyl is HCG

Jo and Jem - hope basting goes really well for you guys,   for your 2WW  

Britta - I'm the same as Tracey, I love my bed.  I'm sure things will improve the further along you get

Polly and Liniz - how's your 2WW going?  How are you feeling?

Elfie - I know, I could never change my DH.  He is sports mad - he doesn't watch anything but sports.  I swear men are all cut from the same mold.  To be fair to him though, he does have his moments.  I couldn't imagine what life would be like without him.

Claire - will send you an PM definitely.  Is it possible to have a list with everyone's test date?  I feel like I'm losing track of everyone

Well, I'm feeling slightly less pessimistic today.  I think cos its Friday.  Spending the weekend down in London as I'm meeting an old friend who's flying in from South Africa.

Have a good weekend everyone!
Cathy


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

is anybody there??

bored out of my skull. Just read an article on the internet about fertilisation, conception etcetc. Very interesting 
well, have period type cramps now, but not reading anything into it because am only on day 2!! (is that right? had basting on wed, today friday = day 2?? ) So cant mean anything really. Is it ok to use hotties (hot water bottles) 
Glad to hear you are feeling better millers, more positive. Am enjoying reading your diary (and peewees and salisburys too)  Thats fab you have something to keep your mind busy over the weekend - hope you have a good one  
wish i was working just now so then i wouldnt be so bored..keep trying to do stuff and then before i know it am surfing FF 
Polly hope theres no nasty footie on tonight - if so PUT THE CUTLERY AWAY 
ANYBODY on the pessaries? You start them soon Jo? Thing is, when i was wading through the past 2ww diaries i noticed that pessaries usually leak some white frothy stuff all over knickers but i only seem to have a tiny wee patch? Is this normal or is my  eating them or something?? aaargh.
Tcardy - hope you have a fab night tonight 
right, going to go for a walk into town and buy some ...  leggings!! Christ, havent worn them since my teens in the 80s. Will hide the top part of pins with long top (naturally). They seem to be v. fashionable here (in granada) at the mo..are they big in uk? Looking forward to hitting Topshop and Hennes when back in uk next week! Sorry, am rambling...very bored  
xxx


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

hello everyone
we all seem fairly happy (apart from nearly attacking DH's and people in super markets that is!!!) I was laughing about trying to stop DH's on the beer - mine is lucky in that he has super sperm so I can't stop him boozing but it's me that's the trouble maker! my answer to everything is a big glass of wine and it's really hard not to have one! esp as it's summer here suddenly so everyone is out and about all eve and it seems so unfair! at least if I was actually pregnant I'd feel less annoyed by it..

re suppositories - well Luna you're a day behind me and I was thinking the same yesterday, how lucky I am not to be leaky...but today it's practically running down my leg (SORRY!  ) Just hope it doesn't stain..

and fashion, hmmm, the ladies here are all out in their summer finery - ie HUGE (.)(.) s and HUGE shades and leopard print and luminous colours. they really live up to the eastern european stereotype. Mind you since I've been here I've developed a  penchant for huge OTT shades and gained a cleavage (thanks wonderbra) so i suppose it's catching. Just as well we're leaving or I'd have a trout pout and gold stilettoes before long  

cathy have a lovely weekend in london - will keep you distracted and 2 more days out of the way!

jo - hope basting went well

everyone else  hello and 

and am i the only person who's feeling GREAT on these pessaries. DH is suggesting I take them everyday forever! crikey... m and s shares would go up with the knickers I'd have to buy...

xxxx


----------



## Vixh (May 19, 2006)

Hello all!

Am new to this thread - have had 2 IUI tries but both negative and had to try naturally for the last 4 months hopefully next month will have another go.

I notice a few of you talk about DH or DP not d  at the time of basting - have not been told this? Can you advise??

Ta


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Girls

Basting went well, im in a little bit of discomfort, crampy pains. I suppose im officially on the 2ww,  I dont know why but I feel really down today, perhaps it was the bill for treatment that arrived through the post this morning  

Jem how did you basting go?

Sorry no personals, maybe later.

Jo
x


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello Girls

Jo-all the best for you .Glad it went well.    

I need some help-feeling miserable and sooo confused ! Spoke to the fertility nurse this morning who confirmed we couldnt have another iui-thats if this one hasnt worked of course- as DPs sample was still not great and that ICSI is now more appropriate for us.I spoke to the immunologist yesterday who said we could be quietly optimistic by the SA-results were 14 million-with 50 per cent motility.mostly A and B category and 85 % abnormals.So I seem to have 2 conflicting opinions.We know that DPs sa is not brilliant but was under the impression that its enough for IUI.I have had 4  iuis so far so cant have the final 2 that were originally offered to us.What do you think girls ? Should I stop clutching at straws and accept iui is no longer appropriate ? So confused !! and now just feeling negative about the iui I had on Wednesday.

Also got my FSH results back today and they were 11.3 which I'm PANICKING over now.My last one was 9.3 in October.Feeling like everything is starting to go against us.Do you think this is high. 

I just hope and pray that it's worked this time.The nurse said -well stranger things have happened-encouraging eh Or it looks like I'll be on the ICSI waiting list soon-the wait is 10 months on NHS so I'm going to have to think about 1 private treatment.Sorry but it's all been a bit much today.

Hope you're all feeling a bit more       

Elfiex


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

oh elfie  , dont know what to say to help you im afraid but feeling for you. We too have sperm issues, and your results look pretty good to me actually - better than most of my dh's results anyway and we were told to try IUI first   Im afraid i dont know anything about FSH so cant offer any advice hun - maybe try the search button at the top?
i do know that natural pregnancies are totally possible with sperm results that your dh has (there have been a few lately, including a buddy of mine who was told to go straight to ivf or icsi and bingo-preggie one month after her dh had result of 1 million sperm
i must admit im not feeling overly positive about this attempt, with 7.5 mill sperm and one follie, but i guess anything can happen?        
xxxx


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Luna    

Want to send you lots of      .Thats the thing you just never know do you and the consultants can get things wrong.I'm just surprised that they seemed so negative about my DPs sample-I think it was a good one for iui.To be honest I think they want us to move on as we've already had 4 goes and 2 goes abandoned on the day,and even though they told us the failed attempts wouldnt count they have infact counted them and dont want us to use up any more NHS resources.

We must keep positive Luna xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx      .It only takes one !!! Maybe this can be our mantra !!! hahaha!!

Love Elfie xx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls  

Cathy -   Sweetie with testing!  It HAS to be good news and I'll be thinking of you (its my big 30 birthday that same day   )  


Welcome and good luck to the newcomers  

Hellloooo to all the gals and hope you are all doing well  

Sorry I've not been on all week but I've been feeling a bit blue   

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Polly1 here,

Jo I also felt like you after IUI. Hopefully tomorrow will be a brighter day for you.
Jem, hope your's went well for you.
Elfie, we've been offered 3 attempts at IUI. After that our consultant said it would be more beneficial to start on IVF after that. I suppose they all have differing opinions
Luna, pregnyl is HCG but I'm giving mine sub-cut (just like the puregon)
Peewee enjoy your weekend pessaries.
Hello to fellow basters Cathy and Linzi, and welcome to Vixh.
I've read sperm have a life cycle of approx 3 months.
If there are any problems with your DH/DP's sperm then it is advisable he cut down on his alcohol intake. Quality of sperm / motility may improve. Getting them to abstain is a different matter. I'm sure there are a few articles on it on t'internet.
Hello to sweetpea. Hope you have a good 30th.
I'm feeling a bit blue myself today, but I know from the last time that it will pass. 'Life is a rollercoaster' etc.. etc..

Away to wash my anti-stress sauna face mask off. Am starting to cake.

See ya


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

morning everybody  hope you are all feeling better (sweetpea, polly and jo)..i must admit i feel a bit down just now and have decided its all doom and failure but am trying to remain upbeat for the next few months. going to concentrate on trying naturally again with the view to IVF in september  after lots of research discovered the success rates for one follie are considerably less than multiple follies and must admit, put that with the sperm thing its not too positive. However, it only takes one!! (like it elfie!)
and thanks for the pessary leakage prediction peewee!! so so true...woke up to toothpaste type stuff down below...lovely 
am wearing the leggings that purchased the other day. They are a fantastic incentive NOT to eat. Had to stand on a chair to see the full leg length view in bathroom mirror (obviously didnt want to risk spanish queue syndrome  for the changing rooms in shop when buying them) and let me tell you...thighs of a rugby player 
anyway, happy saturday! its lovely and sunny here so going to take my negative attitiude for a walk in the park to try and improve it 
xxxxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi all, 
sorry no direct personals as there is soooo much to catch up on. 
hope evrything is going well for you all.
we are having to put this months attempt on hold as i have just found out the kids have a week off school when i would be due up and down the hospital. 
so we have given it some thought and decided to leave it till after the 6 week hol, as its our last go we want to get as fit and healthy as poss. so probb be starting again in september. i can get over the stress of the half term that way! plus i have got so really big uni assignments coming up as well as an exam so dont want to be feeling rough during that! its never ending  

take care all, im off to nurse DD who has got a bit of a bad throat, so is letting is ALL know about it.  

all the best 
Corrina


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

everyone

Hope you are all keeping well. I think I am losing it a bit. I was convinced I had posted yesterday but cannot find it today - Brain has gone to mush - probably I have posted on some unrelated topic!

Anyway.
Corrina - enjoy the time off treatment September will be here before you know it and it will be good not to have to worry about treatment.

Luna - Hang in there hun you don't know this month's treatment hasn't worked. When I got pregnant with DD I was on Chlomid(I have PCOS - problems ovulating) and I only ever produced one egg and we still got a positive so although the odds may not be good remember - it only takes one egg and one sperm!

Polly1 - Hope you are having a bright day today. 

Sweetpea - Hope you are feeling better too. 

Elfie  - Where are you getting your treatment? As you would see from my info at the bottom, we have had 3 IUI's and at least 3 abandoned - overstimulation - and we were also told that the abandoned try's would not count. Do you get IVF on the NHS? Maybe they just think that it would be more successful for you. Our clinc do not seem to have a problem wasting NHS money! They keep messing with the doses to try and get more than 1 follie and then they overstimulate and then abandon. We have not been told to try IVF yet but I think that is only because we 
are not eligible for IVF on the NHS?

Jo -   for the 2ww.

peewee - Glad to hear you are feeling good on the pessaries.  Sounds like I could do with some of those. 

Millers - Hope you have a good weekend.

I think I am managing to stay sane this month because I have resigned myself to the fact that it probably hasn't worked. In the past I was really positive and then devastated when it didn't work. This time I am thinking it hasn't and when can we try again and if by some miracle i get a BFP on the 29th it will be a surprise. Don't know if that makes any sense.

to anyone i have missed sorry - it is very busy on here.

To everyone on the 2ww -    and lots of       

Linzi32
x


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Good morning all you lovelies ! 

A big    to eveyone.

Luna,Peewee am sooo envious of your warm sunny weather-send some over here please ! It's like the middle of October here today !!!

Sweetpea,Polly ,Jo-Hope you've chased those blues away     .

Linzi32-Hi ya hon ! Feeling more rational today and am starting to feel ok that my iui was my last one.IF it hasnt worked can have some time off but will probably look into one private cycle of IVF cos will have to wait up to 10 months on NHS-and I'm getting on a bit !! But who knows-maybe it's worked so I wont have to worry about any of that stuff !       .

Just wondering about the pessaries-are most of you taking them ? My hospital has started to use them now for iui but didnt use them whilst I was having iui.So I feel like maybe I've missed out cos they increase your chances further.Any advice/info on this ??

Anyway must go now and have a walk in the rain.Where's the sunshine ? 

Love to you all

Elfie


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

girls

well what a   saturday

where is everyone today, its very quiet so many new people i get confused  

Carrie - how are you hope your dd is feeling better

luna - how are you doing?   

elfie - keep your chin up hun  

peewee - im so jealous send some   this way its miserable today

Jo - hope your feeling better today hun   

vix - hi and welcome

linzi - think    

sweetpea- sorry to hear you have been feeling blue hun, sending you   and hope your feeling better soon 

polly -   for you hope your feeling better

cathy - have a great time in London hun

well i went out last night had a good    and a good dance (though suffering a bit today) dh is asleep on sofa and i am doing housework (must be mad  )

enjoy your weekend whatever you are doing

Tracey


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Polly1 here,

Just a quick hello to all!
I'm away out for a meal tonight with friends.
A big piece of chocolate fudge cake will definitely cheer me up


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hey polly

chocolate fudge cake mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

have a piece for me, have a great night  

tracey


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi ladies

Mind if I join you. Start round 3 tomorrow and in need of some of some support from you all. Am having one last beer tonight and trying to convince myself that it will have absolutely no effect whatsoever on the outcome.

Fingers crossed for everyone.

Liz xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Anyone heard from Jem?  She was basted same day as me and hasnt posted yet, just wondering how she got on.

Im still feeling really down, I dont know whats the matter with me you would think that I would be feeling better because im nearer my BFP than I have been for years but I just cant seem to smile.  Hubby is really annoyed with me because im feeling like this, perhaps its withdrawl symptoms from the injections!!!!!

Anyway sorry its a ME post, hopefully I will be feeling better tomorrow.

Jo
x


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

hi liz  lots of  for basting tomorrow! i envy you your beer..maybe your last for 9 months!!  
jo - i know what you mean, i feel a bit blue too  Hey, at least you have the pessaries to enjoy ...peewee seems to  them! 
i went for mega long walk today in the sun and tried to chill and think nice happy thoughts but still cant muster up any positive vibes for this iui attempt  Guess its one of those days 
hope everyone else ok - and jem, where are you hun?


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

hmm, looking at last post i think i misunderstood..liz, are you starting injections today? sorry  
well...WEY-HEY ..    im LIKING the pregesterone effect! my AA booblets have grown to almost an A-cup!!!   Pity dh isnt here to admire/be amazed at them  
no ''symptoms'' or anything..just pessary froth (sorry tmi) and the enhanced 'bustline'
its so sunny and beautiful already..am going to have POSITIVE HAPPY day, walking through the old part of the city (am in granada)..lots of orange trees, white houses and hippies playing guitars..and SUN  
..sorry! dont know what the weather is like in uk at the moment..but dont be too jealous, will be back in not-so-sunny scotland on wednesday for a 10 day ''holiday'' so will no doubt enjoy the typical summer there (rain, snow, wind, grey skies etc)
Anyway, happy sunday to all


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

hello everyone, 

sorry lots of you sound down - elfie, sweetpea, jo. hope you're all cheering up and you've got some sun (but hoping that for partly selfish reasons as moving back to uk in less than a week and I want some sun too) I think that's a natural reaction for some reason. this whole thing is so unfair. Plus the weather affects everything, bet you'd all feel better if you could catch some rays.  luna, we don't know how lucky we are re weather. Esp Scotland! 

Plus I think I'm only happy cos of my weird pessary effect   although I'm slightly worried as had to clear out   the old pessaries as I have been doing every morning -crikey there's a build up in there! - and some is brown still from my ovulation bleeding I'm pretty sure, but seem to have slight bleed around cervix. It was about this time that I started spotting last month. DH is annoyed and says to stop pokng around up there! but seriously it's too early for implantation bleed so worried that despite pessaries I'm still low in progesterone. 

anyway happy sunday everyone - time is flying and we needs some more


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

hi peewee..dont think its too early for implantation   , you must be day 6 by now?
fingers crossed xxxxxx


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

yeah day 6. but after last month when i spotted continuously from now so i'm a bit worried. and the worst thing is I can't keep poking around to see if there's more blood or not!!!
anyway. we'll see. must get out into the sun while I have it and away from computer...

xx


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Luna thanks for your good wishes for basting - unfortunately I'm starting the injections tonight so no basting for a little while.

I have to say the enormous boobs (as long as they're not too painful) are one of the unexpectedly nice side effects of all these hormones we're pumping into ourselves. 

On the subject of weather - If it makes anyone happy, I live in Italy and it's absolutely chucking it down.

Peewee - on the subject of spotting - on my first IUI I bled throughout my second week on the 2ww and the doc at first got v excited as could have been an implantation bleed but after my BFN put it down to the pessaries (my progesterone levels were perfectly normal). Don't know if that reassures you in anyway. 

Have a good day everyone.

Liz xx


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

thanks girls for good wishes. It's still there if I poke around but this month it's red and fresh and last month when it was def low progesterone it was old and brown so maybe... 
I'll call the doc in the morning. i'm calmly worrying (if that's possible...) as there's nothing I can do (apart from feel devastated and plunge into gloom if it fails)

I wanted to post to Elfie really, as I saw your FSH post on ask a nurse and the scarey reply you had which would have thrown me into a right panic! It's a bit annoying that that board is now closed to comment as it was the best place for everyone to put stuff about everything so people further down the line could respond with what they know and their experineces. Now I just check 2ww and IUI and so I don't notice problems I might know something about. 

Anyway, don't forget fsh changes every month - i've had 2 one at 10.7 and one at 9.2 a month apart. and my former gyn told me I'm approaching menopause because of it  - at 37! - but my current lovely doctor just shrugged her shoulders and said so what, you're getting on a bit so it's not a big surprise it's slightly raised. So don't panic! you can bring it down or have unmedicated IVF. I think it just shows how well you'll react to medication. Lot's of     you won't' need to think about what level it's at because the IUI will have worked...


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

*Hey Ladies!!!*

Just wanted to drop a line and let you all know i am thinking about you!!!

GOOD LUCK to you all, whatever stage you're at 

    

Lots of Love and Hugs!!! 

Britta xxx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

I'm back from a rather weird weekend in London.  Its always so great to leave that place.
What a   terrible weekend!  I can't believe how much rain we are having.

I've lost the plot a bit with everyone so I'm sorry if I miss anyone out.

Jo - I also felt really low and depressed (was v optimistic before tx).  It will get a little easier and I don't think the weather is helping anyone's mood.      

Lizziek - hope the injections are going ok.  When is your next scan?

Vixh - welcome to our thread.  How are things going?

 to everyone else.

My brain's a bit dead today, don't really feel like I've had a weekend.  I've had a few twings and AF like pains but nothing serious.  No other 'symtoms' as such.  I still don't hold out much hope that this has worked.  Can't believe this time next week I will know if its a BFP or BFN!

Happy Monday everyone!
      

Cathy


----------



## L8ters (May 4, 2006)

Morning girls,

Sorry I went AWOL for a while there (sorry Jo   buddy) . I too was feeling a bit down after my basting  . DH had to help his sister move house at the weekend, so was at home feeling miserable on my own with the bloody weather!!!!  
Ate loads of chocolate, and watched lots of chick flicks, so that helped a bit. All went well on Friday, and over much quicker than expected.
So now officially on the 2ww    now and can't wish the days by quick enough.
Felt quite a few twinges, nothing too painful. Is this a common thing after IUI?

((((Jo)))) I hope you are feeling a bit more up beat about things today. PM me if you think it will help us get through this any easier!

Well my official test date is Sunday 4th June, but typically I am away with work that weekend, and simply cannot do it withough DH, so will be testing on Monday 5th June. So simply trying to keep myself busy until then.

So enough about me .................. how are you all?

Peewee - did you call the docs? Did they have anything useful to say??

Polly Luna & Liniz - Fingers crossed for you in your dreaded  .......... Who tests first?
It certainly would be great to hear of some BFP 's !!!!    

Pewwee, Tracey, Polly 1, Elfie, Cathy and everyone else I have missed out. Sorry I am so behind on reading all the posts I have no idea what you are all up to.
One question though . all this talk of pessaries ............. is this an optional extra??! LOL


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

hi everyone
cathy, glad you had a good weekend in london (did you?) I know what you mean about being glad to leave - and I'm moving back in under a week - eekk. 

Jo  - glad you're feeling better, seems like everyone feels down after basting. wonder what that's about?

I'm still spotting, all the same as last month   despite pessaries. The doc has asked me to go in for an ultrasound tommorow morning, but what's she going to discover with that? Trying not to be down and thinking that at least I can go out a bit when I first get back to London before we try again and I have to abstain again. Not much of a consolation! Don't know what it is with my womb, if there's a reason to bleed I'll find it.   

anyway hope everyone else is still smiley although it's gone a bit quiet on here...

xxx


----------



## Vixh (May 19, 2006)

Hello everyone 
Thanks so much for the warm welcome! 

I need to get on top of everyone's situation so sorry for no direct messages but it does seem that everyone is down at the mo.  I am currently ttc au naturel as our IUI is on hold until the clinician returns to the hospital (fingers crossed for next month - has missed 4 months so far) so am kind of in the 2ww but it is really hard to hold out any hope when we tried like this for 2 years and nothing happened!! 

A lot of you are talking about pessaries - I haven't been offered these (our IUI is with the NHS) what are they for? I must say the 'dribbling' sounds a bit intersteing!!

I think this weather is something to do with us feeling it a bit more at the mo - bring out the sunshine!! .

lol VixH


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi everyone

Well Im back and feel all lost here ?  So much going and and so many newbies - Welcome !  

My holiday in Cancun was great, but then I had to leave a little early and fly over to LA as my cousins hubby passed away - All of her family are in India and were unable to fly their for the funeral, so she only had me, DH and my mum there !  It was so sad     - She's only 25 and he was 26, they been married 5 years and she knew him since she was 15...
I only got back at the weekend...

First of all I wanna say a huge congrats    to Sam - Twins hey ?
You must be so excited - has it sunk in yet ?

Wanna wish   to all the   - Cathy, Polly, Linzi, Peewee, Luna, Elfie, Jem and Jo (hope I got this right)

Would like to send a huge      for Katrina and Kizzy - So sorry about the BFN's - where are you guys ?

Britta, Carrie and Tracey - how are you doing ?  Glad to see you havent deserted me while I was away..  

Well My AF arrived yesterday so I go in tomorrow for my 1st scan, also have to have a blood test to check FSH and Dh needs to give new sample - they want to run new tests just to check everything is ok after the last two IUI's failed...This will be my 3rd and final private attempt before moving on so am really hoping this one will work...

A big   to anyone i may have missed

Pri..xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

everyone

Britta - good to hear from you hun   how are you and bump

Cathy - did you have a good time in London? what a weekend eh all that   and it hasnt stopped, its miserable,    not long to go now 

l8ters - hope your feeling better today, chocolate & chick flicks sound great to me  , will you be able to wait until the 05th June (good on you if you can) 

peewee - good luck with scan tomorrow hun, hope all is well    

vixh - how are you? i know what you mean about the weather  it does get you down don't you think   we need some   

hope all you other lovely ladies are well, liz, pri, corrina, jo, kizzy,kitty,luna, elfie,polly

love 

tracey


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hey pri

glad to see you back hun, and glad you had a great holiday, sorry to hear about your cousins hubby thats such sad news and he was so young hope your holding up ok    

good luck with scan tomorrow   third time lucky 

love and   

Tracey


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

hello vixh and pri  and everyone else too. There does seem to be a negative vibe going down..and guess im not going to improve matters.....bad sleep last night as worried have NO symptoms. Lay there willing my ovary area to send twitches or stomach to cramp...ANYTHING  Have pretty much GIVEN UP ALL HOPE but on the postitive side am going to really really go all out for a natural bfp in the next few months..dh will be in for an interesting few months   
fingers crossed all will go well peewee  , poor you - what an added stress. Sorry to hear its rain in uk, thats enough to make anyone feel blue...anyway, sending everyone (there is quite a party of us now) lots of happy postive vibes      
xxxxxxx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi,
can I join you ladies?

I suppose im doing every thing in the wrong order, but my last ivf was a BFN and as DH sperms are good, our nice consultant has mentioned IUI with clomid, so i started my clomid on Saturday and have got first scan booked for 31st May, (day 12), just worried now that i will have already ovulated, so ive rang the nurse and she said they usually scan day 12, but if ive already ovulated they will start scanning earlier next time!

Im a bit nervous and a big bit excited!!!!

Julia x


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome back Pri - sorry to hear about your cousins DH.  We've missed you.

Welcome Julia - I'm sure you will find this thread very useful and the girls are all so supportive.

Luna - I'm the same, not holding out much hope!

Because we are all feeling so down, I thought I would try and send some positive vibes - hope it helps!
           
    
        
        
           

Come on girls, we can do it!

Cathy


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello all you lovelies!

Oh dear we're all a bit down in the dumps aren't we. I was feeling ok today then I went into work and 2 colleagues announced that their partners were pregnant.Tried hard to keep it together but then had to go and hide and do a bit of weeping.So it's been a bit of a tough day.Bought some Rescue Remedy on the way home.It needs to come in bigger bottles !!!

Peewee-thanks for your FSH post.Yes the reply from the nurse was a little blunt wasnt it ? Some girls on the ICSI board gave me some really hopeful positive info-and yours too so feeling a bit less anxious about that.I hope you're alright hun and wish you loads of     .All the very best for your scan tomorrow. 

Julia-Welcome ! Good luck.Are you feeling sane on clomid ?

Hi VIXH-Yes I was wondering about the pessary thing too.Like you I wasnt given these.Lots of    to you.

Anyway lots of      and      to everyone.Let's hope we all cheer up a bit soon.

Elfiexxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Dont Know what happened to that last post!!! I hate it when it does that!!!

Hope you are all ok? 
Noticed a few of you are feeling a bit down, so sending you lovely big cuddles and love and fairy dust

      

Pri, Nice to have you back hun, so sorry about your loss sweetie , Good Luck for the scan tomorrow and your cycle 

Stay positive Girls,      

Hope we see some      soon

HIYA to all the newbies!!  and to the oldies!!! 

Anyone heard from Leoarna, wonder how she is getting on?

I have my midwife appt on Thursday... so excited!

Anyway... Love and Luck to you all 

Britta xxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Just wanted to pop in and say hi to everyone and welcome to all the newcomers. I haven't posted much lately as I needed a bit of a break. I'm basting on Wednesday and am then off on my hols for a fortnight - away for the dreaded 2WW!!
I want to to wish everyone currently on their   all the luck in the world        Hopefully this month will be better than last month's dismal results!
Also  lots of  to everyone else wherever you are in your tx.

BEST OF LUCK, GIRLS!!!!

Lots of love Kitty xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning all  

kittyh - good to hear from you, good luck with basting tomorrow  , on holiday for your 2ww might make you relax more, where are you off to?

Elfie - hi hun, its always so hard when you hear of people that are pg i found out a couple of weeks ago my best friend is expecting (she felt like she couldnt tell me) 

peewee - good luck with scan today, keep in touch

Julia - hi and welcome 

Britta - hope appointment with midwife goes well  , how are you? any bump yet  

a big   to everyone, not really with it this morning, i got my results back from my inhibin b blood test, result was 105 (which i was told was good) does anyone know what this means   as nurse didnt explain and i feel a bit of a fool if a ring and ask (but i suppose that is what they are there for)

love to all


tracey


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Tracey - I'm afraid I don't know what that means.  Maybe give the clinic a call?

Britta - good luck for your scan on Thursday.  Have you been getting any symptoms yet?

Kitty -   for basting tomorrow.  I really hope this is your lucky cycle.

Elfie -   I hope you feel better soon.  How's your 2WW going?

Pri - how did the scan go?

 to Jo, Luna, Linzi, Liz, Peewee55, L8ters, Vixh, Julia and anyone else I've missed - how's things going?

The sun is trying to shine - yipee!
Have a great day
Cathy


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

hi tracey
yes I know about inhinin b cos mine is 31!!! disaster...

It's basically a measure of ovarian reserve and tells you how many/what quality your eggs are. Like FSH but newer - think it's the hormone that effects FSH so one behind it in the chain. I'm not sure how accurate it is etc but I've chosen to believe that cos mine is so low. If I'd had a good result (like yours) I'd be 100% believing in it. Should be between 100 and 150. But it's def a good sign honey.

My scan went OK - I've stopped bleeding anyway. I think the Crinone wasn't working with me - supposed to form a coat but it was in big clumps...maybe I'm too active and it's been too hot. (nice) Anyway changed to Utrogestan (not sure what it is in UK) and seems much better. But I did such a bad thing.... did a test yesterday, 8 days, couldn't help myself they were there staring at me! I got a faint pink 2nd stripe on all 3 (of course I then did another 2). I'm not getting excited but it's cheered me up and given me some hope...

everyone else - chins up all round! xx


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

wow! congrats peewee!! That must have been day 6 implantation after all   Thats fab hun! You said your period was due around now anyway didn't you, so guess its not too early to test...and anyway, three positives cant mean anything else!!   hun, so chuffed for you! First of a bunch of bfps i hope     Hi Miller, reading your diary and keeping fingers crossed for you too   Glad the sun has come out for you in uk, hopefully radiate positive vibes  
HELLO to everyone else
xxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

thanks for the reply peewee, where abouts are you from/living (soz to be nosy) 

so when is your actual test date , is it monday (or am i getting you mixed up with someone else) i am keeping my fingers crossed for you hunni      

Tracey


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Quick question - does anyone else feel light headed and dizzy.  I seem to feel like this around mid morning.  Maybe my iron levels are low  

Cathy


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi PeeWee,

Congrats on your BFP!!! You have given me some hope, how many attempts of IUI did it take?

Its my 3rd day of Clomid today and i dont know whether its my imagination but.........I feel really bloated and a bit nauseous.    

Might be a stupid question, but do the side effects only last when you take the tablets or do they carry on even if you have finished the course of tablets?

Ive also read about clomid drying up CM, has anyone suffered from this?? Isnt there something you can buy called Pre-seed?

Julia x


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

hi girls... BUT it's not a bfp yet! Im far too wary to think it is and tested extremely early. Who knows if it'll last another week...have hormone problems so may not hold onto it. dh and I decided not to discuss it or really consider it aloud as it's far too early.  maybe all 3 strips came from the same faulty batch! testing on next tues and not doing another one before then - well ok maybe at the weekend...
but thanks for good thoughts! don't want to sound ungrateful!!

Julia - I've heard of preseed , you can get on the net but it ain't cheap! apparently you can use eggwhite, I've tried that as I'll try anything  you can do a search on it.

re clomid my sis stopped her first course on thurs and today is the first day she's felt human so sounds liek they last a while. 

Hi tracey living in eastern europe and just about ready to come home for a bit, everything is so bloody complicated here...

big kisses all round...


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

HI Peewee,

Try not to think about testing next Tuesday, lets change the subject!

How do you use eggwhites

Julia x


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

hi there..i would recommend preseed   my dh really appreciated the stuff when we were trying before as, yes, clomid did dry me up   It doesnt seem to have that effect with most people on the clomid board though - guess, like IUI, its a bit of a lottery   I wasnt given clomid for this IUI attempt as it didnt give us a bfp in the months that i used it, although my dh had low motility and count for those months (only now has it improved) I think if you do a search for preseed you should find some links for buying it cheaper... i remember when i got it there was some special discount deal or something so it pays to shop around   
cathy - hoping that lightheadedness is a ''symptom'' !  
im still positive its a negative for me am afraid  , had a bit of a mini-cry this morning and then pulled myself together.
hope everyone else is feeling brighter   
xxx


----------



## L8ters (May 4, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I hope we are all feeling a bit happier as the week progresses.
I am certainly feeling much better than I was.  

Luna - Hope you and your 2ww is going okay.  Any tips on what is helping you through it? DH and I are going to the cinema this week to see Mission Impossible 3 and then next week for the Da Vinci Code. Well at least it will make the days go quickly.

Tracey - Well it certainly sounds like your blood test results are okay then (thanks to Peewee), mind you if are still not sure, do pick up the phone to them. It's what they are there for. You will feel so glad that you did it afterwards &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. Go on!!! 

Peewee - Please don't feel too down just yet.  So okay you tested early &#8230;&#8230;. I think we all know only too well how hard the dreaded 2ww can be. Like you say, mention it no more, and fight hard NOT to test before next week!!!!
I am thinking of you and have everything crossed for a BFP!    

Kitty - GOOD LUCK for your basting tomorrow &#8230;&#8230; what time are you being done??

Britta - Goodness me &#8230;.. the midwife on Thursday, how exciting for you. Hope all is well. Let us know how you get on won't you.   

Elfie - Sorry to hear about the office pregnancy bug that seems to be hitting everyone around you. ((((Elfie)))) we have all been there, and your turn WILL come!
Try and stay positive. 

Julia - Hi Julia, welcome. I have only been here a week or so myself, and the ladies here are really lovely and have great tips and advice. Don't be scared to ask anything &#8230;&#8230; including egg white stories! Good Luck on your journey.

Jo - My  buddy &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; where are you Are you feeling a bit happier?

Hello to everyone else I have missed. I hope you are all okay and wish everyone luck and       

Jem


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi everyone.

Sorry I havent been around for a few days, what with work and college and I was feeling down over the weekend but im feeling much better now, I have decided to try and forget about the whole thing, which is easier said than done!!!  I have had a few cramping kinda pains over the last two days and my boobs are really sore but that could be down to anything.  I am sick of these flaming pessaries, they are desgusting  .  Although they did give me a good laugh on Sunday, my husband saw them on my bedside cabinet and he picked one up and said "how the hell are you supposed to swallow these, they are a bit big arnt they?".      I couldnt stop laughing!    

Jem my   - How you feeling?  When is your test date?

Luna - How is your 2ww going?  When are you due to test?

Tracey - sorry I cant help with blood results I have never heard of that test but the results sound good.  You should definitely ring your hospital if your concerned or dont understand what the results mean, although I know how you feel, people with the knowledge certainly know how to make you feel stupid if you ask questions!

Peewee - Whoops you tested early, I think im going to be exactly the same, sending you loads of   lets hope this is your month!

Britta, how many weeks are you now?  I will never forget my first appointment with the midwife, I didnt believe that I was pregnant due to earlier miscarriage but she soon reassured me that everything was fine.  How many cycles of IUI did you have before your BFP?

Elfie - Office bug has hit me too, there is one girl who is pregnant with twins and she was on the pill!!! and there is a guy whose wife is due on my test date!  Arrrrggghhhhh its really difficult when your having treatment but I find it best just to try and avoid the "baby" conversations, if i know one is about to start I try and dash off to the kitchen and make myself a cuppa until its all gone quiet again!

Julia - welcome to FF when are you starting your cycle?

Hi to anyone that I may have missed loads of   to you all.

Jo
x


----------



## L8ters (May 4, 2006)

Morning Ladies,

Please help ........... I am having a BLUE day    
Can anyone answer my query.  

When I used to take my temperatures (ages ago), you could predict your luetal phase by your temperature going up to about 37.00+, it would then stay up there until 
A    You were PG
B    It came down again and you weren't PG

I thought I would take my temperature today (5 days post IUI) and it was 36.49 (low) ............ so now I am convinced it didn't work.
Is this a fair assumption, or am I worrying over nothing  

How you are all doing okay today

Jem xx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

L8ters - I'm sorry you are so down.  I thought the body temperature was always 37 degrees.  I don't think its something you should worry about too much.  Don't forget its only been 5 days so your body is going through all sorts of changes and ups and downs.   Hope you feel better soon.

Jo - I agree with you.  The only way to survive the 2WW is to forget it even happened (if that's possible) and make as many plans to keep yourself busy.  Glad you are feeling better.

 to everyone else (sorry, I'm feeling lazy today).  Hope you are all well and coping with the 2WW.  Terrible isn't it.

                     

Good luck girls
Cathy


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning Girls ! 

Jem-sorry you're feeling .I cant help you with your question cos I dont monitor my temperature but just wanted to send you some     .I think thats why I dont take my temp cos it would give me another thing to worry about ! Do all you girls monitor you temp ?

Kitty-Good luck for today.Sending you lots of    too.I think we should think of a new word for basting.I really dont like this word ! It has very unsavoury connotations !

JO-Yes I'm just trying to zone out of office baby talk.Got my Rescue Remedy to hand !

Millers-I'm ok after my horrid Monday.Dont really have any weird things going on-a few AF dragging pains that didnt last very long and my boobs arent even sore which is slightly odd cos I always get sore boobs after OV.
Dont know if this is good or bad ? Anyway feeling more cheerful today after a lovely evening weeding on my allotment ! Must be good for the soul !  For you hon.

Peewee-Glad you sound much more reassured after your scan.Sending you lots of    

Luna-are you doing ok ?  . Tracey -how are you hon ?

Lots of   for everybody.Someone has to have a bit of luck this month. 

Elfie x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning all  

Cathy - thank you for the welcome back sweet, how are you ?
Julia - Welcome hun and  for your tx
Elfie - I know what you mean about others announcing their pg's - I have a girl at work - only 19 - she hid the fact that she was pg for over 6 months because she didnt want it - That really annoys me   - There's some of us that would do anything to be in her situation..  
Britta -  for your appt 2moro - how exciting    
Peewee - Not going to mention it just going to keep them crossed for you  
Luna - Dont get negative yet hun, I know its not easy - sometimes we convince ourselves we are pg, then we're not... Its really not fair what we have to go through sometimes hey ?  Just try and stay  
When do you test ? 
Kitty - How did it go today hun ?
Tracey - Hiya hun, how are you ?  The results sound really good.. Whats next for you now ?
Jem - Its to soon to say anything, be positive hun and Im hoping you get a good result
Jo - How you getting on hun ?

Sorry if Ive missed anyone..

Me bit - I went for my scan yesterday and blood test for FSH - then they told me that they wouldnt be able to do my tx this month as it could fall over the bank holiday and there will be no-one in to do my scans - Great !!!    So now I have to wait for my next cycle after all that - I even planned and rushed my trip back in time for the tx - I was so upset - sat in the clinic crying, asking if there was any way they could do it - and I got a bif fat  -     - It just bugs me so much that we pay good money for this and we cant always help when our cylce is... The fertility depts should run every day surely ??  Sorry for going on - Im just really upset..  Should get my blood test results back later on today

Pri...xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Oh pri I'm so sorry to hear that you have to wait another cycle. Its really not fair. Sending you lots of   & I'm hoping the time flies for you.

Hi to everyone else, I'm hoping to see lots of       soon!

Hope your all well,

Liz
x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi,
Aw gawd.......I dont know whose doing what, can someone give me the low down on everyone

Im having my day 12 scan on wednesday 31st may, having said that, have forgotten to take my clomid tablet this morning!!!!!

Julia x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Liz - How are you hun ?  Sorry I forgot about you earlier - Thought you had left us on this thread too 
Have you had any other appointments yet, they still looking into the reasons for the mc 's ?

pri..x


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Just a quick me post. Seemed to have lost the one I posted earlier 
Anyway we have no gas - gas leak in town will take 4 days to repair!!!
Had my 2 year old nephews at the weekend so knackered 
Trying to forget about the 2ww as I have only had sore boobs and the odd twinge.
Hope you are all keeping well
Linzi32


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh Pri - I'm so sorry.  How frustrating for you.   I hope things go quickly and your next cycle comes around soon.  Good luck hun!

Linzi32 - hows your 2WW going?  Going mad yet?  I'm so tempted to test on Sunday.  

Liz - when's your appointment?

Kitty - how did basting go?

Luna - you've been very quiet today - you ok?

Elfie -     - I also don't have any symptoms but I keep telling myself that everyone is different.  Hows the 2WW going otherwise?

Anyone heard from Polly - my other cycle buddy?

Hi to all the others.  Not much   going on here.

Cathy


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

hi everyone
Pri - that's awful, i'd have had a right tantrum. So unfiar of them when we have to go through so much crap and time is so important. 

Luna - I'm wondering what's happened to you to, are you OK honey? you were a bit done recently.

L8ers - oh temperature taking is such a  nightmare. it is supposed to stay up all through luteal phase and that is quite low, mine was always up in 80's BUT and it's a big but - there's a dip at implantation...which would be around now for you!     

Everyone else, keep busy and distracted and peckers up and don't do what I did - tested again (of course) and now had 3 bfns. 

DOn't know what to think. DOn't want the lovely pregnancy world I've been floating round in to come to an end but it ain't looking good... not going to get down about it yet, will try to wait till the weekend when I'm back in the rainy uk and reality has hit home and we have to find a clinic and put up with the kind of [email protected]@t Pri has just dealt with..

don't understand how I cna go from def + to def -....


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Peewee - Oh sorry hun, try not to read too much into it - Its still early


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


peewee - dont think we've spoken before,  try not to read too much into the negative tests, very best of luck for tuesday.

katrinar - how are you sweetie?  hope you are well and had a lovely holiday.

pri - how are you honey?

liz - hope you are well.

l8ers - sorry i dont know too much about the temp thing, best of luck 


please forgive the very short posts and very little personals, i did try to read all of the posts since i have been away but im still really tired, got back at 4 this morning.


big   to everyone,  hope you all are well.


xxdebxx


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

hi everyone  
been on and off line all day, trying to get lots of last minute bits and bobs before flying to sunny scotland tomorrow..tidying this flat..its a major job. Bl**dy marble floors collect mysterious bits of fluff when my back is turned 
Anyway, soso sorry Pri769 - poor you. I can only imagine how rubbish and low you felt when they told you. I would have totally crumpled - well done you for being so strong about it 
And my fellow pessary-buddies! Jo and Peewee (are there others?) Sending you lots of cyber positive vibes peewee, dont lose hope   Glad you are loving the pessaries too Jo! My froth has disappeared..dont know what my body is doing to the pessaries 
L8ers - have no idea about the temp thing. Am far too paranoid to even attempt temp taking as would prob get a reading of 1 or something and lock myself in a wardrobe and cry 
Elfie - keep slugging that rescue remedy! What day do you test? I think we should be testing on 31st is that right? I think i am going to keep stuffing in the pessaries to hold off my period as have my (third) driving test that day and cant face a double bad result  
Hi Liz  Coxy (did you get that preseed link in the end?), Linzi32 (hope you have recovered from nephews visit) and kitty - hope basting went fantastically well 
Also (phew..) big hello to Tracey, Polly and Britta. Fab to hear the pregnancy is going smoothly  And last (but by no means least!) Cathy ..have you been doing the same thing as me and trying to root out all the bfps with ''no symptoms''?   lets hope its a good thing  
Phew, this is a long one isnt it? Probably wont be around much the next few days as will be staying with my parents and they dont have internet  although will prob find myself diving into the internet caf's at some point 
lots of luck to everyone   
xx


----------



## Vixh (May 19, 2006)

Hi everyone

Pri - I know exactly how you feel, although our IUI is currenlty on the NHS so haven't yet had to pay we have missed out on IUI the last 4 months as the clinician has had a knee operation which means she can't come into work and she is the only person in the whole of Bedfordshire who does the IUI - can not believe it and end up in tears every month when I call and they tell me I have to wait until next month and they don't know when she is coming back.  You feel like screaming and that your life is on hold.

Just wanted to send      to everyone and also ask if anyone excercises during their 2ww?

love to all

x


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hiya Ladies

Hope everyone is ok??

Pri, thats so crap hun, it doesnt seem fair at all, i know it sounds a bit unfair on the docs an nurses but i really do think the clinics should be open 7 days a week, it only takes one day to be closed and thats a whole month for us, so not on!!!  Take a month to get yourself really ready and in tip top condition for your nxt go!!   

Peewee, dont want to get your hopes up, but i got a really faint +tive then a -tive then a day later with first morning sample a BFP, stay positive hun, really hope its a positive for you, when is your actual test date?  

Hi Liz, How are you, have you had any tests done yet? 

Hiya Deb, where u been, was it a holiday, i cant remember and i'm a bit lost on this thread now!! If it was a hol, hope you had a fab time!

Hi to everyone else, to be honest i really wouldnt know where to start on the personals so.... HELLO to you all and GOOD LUCK at whatever stage you are at!!!

All the Love and Luck in the world,

Britta xxx


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

everyone
Sitting here freezing as I type this as still no heating and the woman on the phone says she has no idea when we might get reconnected.   

Anyway hope all the girls on the  are getting on fine.
I have to say I have been too busy/tired/cold to really bother too much about the 2ww butI know that the closer I get to Monday the more anxious I will get. I also think I could safetly say I have PMT. I have flipped between wanting to spend the day  and screaming at people who *all* seem to want to wind me up 

Vixh & Pri - I know how you feel with not being able to IUI due to clinic closed. As regards the exercise Vixh I have to say I am probably veyr lazy and am quite happy not to bother exercising.

Luna   

Millers - Don't Think I will be testing early as I don't think I can take another  spent way too much money on pregnancy tests in the past.
    -

Sorry but hands too cold to continue.Good luck everyone I haven't mentioned so far.
Linzi32
x


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Linzi32 - I hope your heating gets sorted out soon.  You wouldn't think you would need it this time of year, but its been so rainy an cold.  Here's hoping you get a BFP on Monday.  I'll be thinking of you.  Polly1, you too!

Luna - that's exactly what I've been doing.  If you read shortbutkute's 2WW diary, it gives you hope as she had no symptoms either and she had a BFP, so here's hoping.

Deb30 - its been a while since we've last heard from you, how are things going?

Peewee55 - I think we'll have to send the         around.  Naughty for testing early.  You probably find the BFP's you got were the drugs still sitting in your system.  That's why your tests will be inaccurate.  I still think theres hope - hold on for your official test day.     - don't give up hope yet.

Vixh - any news when you could expect your next tx?

Elfie - glad the weeding made you feel better, although I don't know how you did it in this weather!

Jo and Jem - how are things going?

Me - well, I bought some HPT online and they've arrived today.  DH wants to hide them from me until the weekend.  The temptation to test is so great, but I will not test early!  I would like DH to be there when I do - lets just hope its a BFP!!!!  Please!!!!! 

Have a good evening everyone
Cathy


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi girls

Im in a real rush so no personals today sorry.  Whats the absoulte earliest I can test at and get a correct result.  The 2ww is driving me mad I cant take it any longer.  I had my IUI in Friday so its only been 5 days if I tested today would it be the correct result?

Jo
x


----------



## g (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi there,
Just thought I'd let you know how we got on. I was basted on the 16th May. The time seems to have gone quite quick .( I'm an old hand at this -6 goes.) Anyway , i gave in and tested this morning.( FAR TOO EARLY!!) and of course it was  . I decided to keep calm and try again at the weekend.
   THEN THE WICKED WITCH ARRIVED!!  Can't she count? It's only been 8 days since basting!
I can't cry .  I feel numb. Why? Why? Why?

Best wishes and fairydust! 

   G.


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

G,.... so sorry about the negative, sending you a cuddle in thought as i cant open my additional smileys and heres a nice kiss 

Jo, i know how hard it is but please, please, wait till your test day, it only adds confusion, heartache and upset to test early, i was a real pee test queen and i think it was the worst thing i did because for a few days i didnt know what to think - faint pos, then negative its just plays with your head!!! Keep thinking positive and try hold out    (i know its easier said than done) P.S if it means anything i tested on day 10 and got correct result xx

Love to all,

Britta xxx


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Pri - my heart goes out to you, same thing happened to me at Easter and have a horrible horrible feeling that it's going to happen again. If my calculations are right I should be basted next Friday (2/6)which is a bank holiday here and so no chance of anyone being in the labs to prep DH's contribution to the proceedings. Am going for first scan to check on follies this Friday so should be told then. 

Pee wee remember the fat lady hasn't sung yet. It's still really really early  and you definitely got a faulty batch of HPTs.

G - so sorry to hear your news. Stay brave!

Aargh just looked at the clock and it's time to go stick a needle in myself.

Love to all.

Liz xx


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi all,
Haven't disappeared.
Just keeping myself busy. Went to cinema on Sunday, my parents Mon and out with a friend Tues.
It's the only way I can keep my mind off things!

Went shopping this evening, and started getting period like cramps done below.
Am convinced  is on her way.
Cramps have continued the rest of the night, and have had slight discoloration down below.

P***** off big time.    
The last time I did IUI had same pains and period came 3 days later.
So bloody depressed.

At least I'll still be able to fit in to the white shorts I got in Oasis, although was kinda hoping I wouldn't.
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh

Hope my bosom buddies, Cathy and Linzi are having better luck. Are any of you going to test earlier than Monday?

Hello also to Peewee(soory about the result still hope yet) and Elfie, Jo and Jem, Luna and Tracey
Britta when's your next scan?

Also hello to VixH, Pri (sorry to hear about your relative), Lizzie K, Sweetpea, Deb, Kitty, Julia and Corrina.
Hope I haven't forgotten anybody.

Thinking of all of you
Polly1

[br]Posted on: 24/05/06, 23:11Sorry forgot about you G.
Just read your post .
So sorry.
It's always important to wallow for a while, before you can pick yourself up again.
Know how your feeling.
I think  is on her way to me to be honest,

Polly1


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home this way >>>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=post;msg=789358;topic=58804.0;sesc=4ec91a9029473aea9a8e55d4e998774d


----------

